# Banking 365



## madmoe (24 Apr 2008)

Hi there guys,
Does anyone know the maximum amout that can be transferred between 365 online accounts in one day and the max figure in total?

Cheers,
M


----------



## PM1234 (24 Apr 2008)

*Re: Banking 35*

AFAIK the max. daily online transfer is 20K.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Apr 2008)

*Re: Banking 35*

For what it's worth _PTSB _limit online and telephone banking transfers to €3K but you can do both for a max of €6K per day. Maybe similar rules apply with other banks' online and phone banking systems?


----------



## selfbuildkk (25 Apr 2008)

*Re: Banking 35*

AFIK its 20k per day


----------



## Hobbes T (25 Apr 2008)

With AIB the max transfer is €5000


----------



## xeresod (26 Apr 2008)

It is 20k but only Monday - Friday, anything done over the weekend counts against Mondays limit.

Below from their site;



> Please note that a daily transaction limit of €20,000 currently applies. Payments are
> processed Monday to Friday, excluding Bank Holidays.
> 
> If any payment, or combination of payments, exceeds the daily transaction limit, or available
> ...


----------



## europhile (26 Apr 2008)

I ran into this problem recently as I needed to transfer an amount greater than €20,000 to another account.  You'll need to go into a Bannk of Ireland branch with your passport or driving licence.  Also, if the money is going to another bank, they won't transfer it but will give you a draft.


----------

